# Connaitre sa carte WIFI ?



## azazaz (27 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un iMAC.
J'aimerais connaitre le modele de ma carte WIFI, mais je ne sais pas où trouver cela...

j'ai fait Pomme -> a propos de ce mac -> En savoir plus

mais il n'y a rien avec le nom WIFi

Où puis-je trouver cela ?


----------



## giga64 (27 Avril 2008)

Le Wifi s'appelle AirPort chez Mac 

A propos de ce Mac/Plus d'infos.../Réseau/Carte AirPort (sous Leopard)

Mais il y a des chances pour que ce soit une AirPort Extreme 

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2008)

Je dirais même plus, il y a peu de chances que ça n'en soit pas une


----------

